# E-Shot pouches review



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

So, today I got a package from Sri Lanka. I think you already know from whom I got that package and what was in (oh, I said it in topic title). So I got 8 Irfans aka. E-Shots pouches. They are made of very very slim and light but very tough cow leather. I got 4 of his new specialy designed target pouches for 9.5 to 12 mm balls, and 4 of his universal target/hunting pouches. I just cant say how good they are. I made some light target sets and some very strong hunting bandsets, I tried them outside (I think about 5 shots with each) and they show no deformation after the shot was taken. After some shooting they are still in the same shape as before, no streching, no matter what bandset was on. I think they will last for a long long time. I only spoted one inperfection on 2 of those pouches, but I dont mind couse they are still great. On the edge there are some cuts that are not perfectly straight, they are a little wavy. Dont get me wrong, I know they are still great and that the wavienes of that edge wont make any difference, I just wanted to say how great these pouches are made (I mean, only inperfection is a little wavy edge). I think the reason is not sharp enough blade or maybe Irfan had two or three drinks before







Just kidding of course. Overall, they are great, as I said before, and I highly recomend them to all. Thanks again Irfan.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i got i think 20n from him, very high quality, 0 imperfections


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome review and pouches!
I've shoot Irfans pouch before and they shoot excellent, very good quality leather.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Irfan's pouches are great. I have been using them for over a year now and I have not had a single problem. All my Yo Slingshots come with a e-shot pouch! Give them a try, I know you will like them!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good to hear! I have 30 of them on their way.

Sean


----------

